# Lord Kroak, Troglodon and Tetto combo



## Vyper999 (Jun 24, 2012)

Hey guys,

Im yet to test this (will be testing it in my game on wednesday) 

Im not sure how affective it will turn out but combining these 3 seems to have nice potential for early damage.

Its fairly dependant on the opponent having a gap in their line big enough for the troglodon to move into to be out of LoS for an enemy charge.

1. Tetto can give units a vanguard move. Use this on the Troglodon so that he can be mid field on turn one.

2. Have the Troglodon march inbetween two enemy units. For example between two units of spearmen or clanrats etc. Keeping him out of their LoS if possable.

3. Have Lord Kroak cast his spell using the Troglodon's arcane vessel ability. Making all units within X of the Troglodon take damage instead of within Kroaks range.

The enemy has to either turn to face the Troglodon or just simply keep moving past him. Doing is also good for march blocking and the Troglodon is also in a good position for when the rest of the army catches up for his primeval shout. Either that or he can go warmarchine hunting.

Ofcourse enemy bolt throwers etc will have a field day with him but they would do even if he was further away.

Ill post an update on how it goes after my game on Wednesday.


----------



## Vyper999 (Jun 24, 2012)

The tactic went pretty well. I didnt manage to get the Troglodon completely out of LoS when it moved between two units of clanrats and they could declare a charge in his turn. Problem was, the rats had other units next to them and couldnt turn "through" their own units to wheel into the troglodon. My opponent just moved forward with the outter units and reformed the two units next to the Troglodon to face it.

My first magic phase I only had 5 power dice and Kroak managed to get off his spell once on the lower difficulty. He killed a warp flame thrower, a morter 3 clan rats in one unit and 5 in another.

Two plague catapults fired at the Troglodon and did two wounds to it and also killed a few clan rats.
The Troglodon was out of LoS for any magic missiles.

In my second turn the Troglodon failed his LD test to march and didnt have enough space to turn to face either unit. So i just moved him forward so that only one unit could fit if they both charged rather than eating a charge in both flanks.

In my 2nd magic phase I had 8 power dice thanks to 2 successful channel and my opponent had 3 dispel dice. I started with comet from Tetto which was dispelled leaving me to cast with Kroak freely. He managed to cast his spell twice this time again on the lowest difficulty. He killed 6 clan rats in one unit and 5 in another.

In the skaven turn two one unit of clan rats hit to Troglodon in the rear the other unit turned to move forward towards my main force. 

The greyseer irrististable forced cracks call and killed kroak with a failed ini test (yay!!) but then was swiftly taken to the realm of chaos thanks to his miscast. But the damage was done sadly.

The Troglodon lost combat by one (damn those strength in numbers) and decided to flee. He didnt get run down but didnt rally in my next turn. He ended up rallying next to a catapult but there wasnt enough turns to get a charge into it.

All in all the tactic seemed to work. The spells damage was a little lacking but i put that down to low power dice which cant be helped.

I will keep using this list for a while to see how it fairs a few more times.


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

Surely skink preists on teradons would work better to avoid the charges and it means you can spend youre rare points on ancient stegs.


----------

